# RetrieversONLINE



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm thinking about ordering back issues of RetrieversOnline. 

Would these be good sources of training information to suplement the Lardy material, and Smartworks?

I'm thinking of ordering all of year 2002(volume 12), and volume 11, issue 6. In the article index of their website, it shows some articles on training fundamentals in these issues.


----------



## Richard Cheatham (Feb 25, 2003)

I have had a subscription to Retrievers Online for several years and consider it to be full of practical training information. I just renewed my subscription.


----------



## wutadog (Oct 21, 2003)

> I'm thinking about ordering back issues of RetrieversOnline.
> 
> Would these be good sources of training information to suplement the Lardy material, and Smartworks?


Absolutely!
I've found the material in Retrievers Online matches up well with Mike Lardy's methods. The author, Dennis Voigt, is seen on Mike's training tapes.
Hope that helps!
Dave


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

This is an EXCELLENT publication. The test/trial scerenios are drawn well and the description of how the test operates are great. You don't often find that.
The training articles tell you why to use that test setup, and what you and your dog will benefit from. 
Every serious retriever trainer SHOULD subscribe to this!!


----------

